# DIY Canister Filter for a 75G question



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

Found a great project on Youtube. But if I build my filter how many GPH should my powerhead be for a 75G with around 20-25 cichlids? Maybe there is more I need to factor in but thats why I ask. Thank you.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Are you asking how many GPH you should aim to make your filter able to handle? More is usually better.


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

If you're set on a DIY project then I would do a minimum of 500gph....but higher is even better....in my opinion.

Personally, for a 75, I would just buy this canister and call it a day. I actually have this one on my 75 and its a beast. If you want even more flow, they have a 700 version. I have this canister also and its great!
Canister-Filter-Odyssea-CFS-500-


----------

